# Wanted...good bible verse for products I make



## ogeecheehunter (Feb 1, 2011)

I want to put a bible verse number on my knives I make.  Im searching for something that would be good for outdoorsmen.  I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 1, 2011)

Genesis 27:3
Proverbs 27:17
Romans1:20


----------



## formula1 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re:*

My preference is this one:

Romans 10:9 
If you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. 

But here are a couple of others that might work though!

Isaiah 54:16
Behold, I have created the smith who blows the fire of coals and produces a weapon for its purpose.

2 Corinthians 10:4
For the weapons of our warfare are not of the flesh but have divine power to destroy strongholds.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Exodus 4:25

"But Zipporah took a flint knife, cut off her son's foreskin and touched [Moses'] feet with it. 'Surely you are a bridegroom of blood to me,' she said."


Proverbs 23:2

" ... and put a knife to your throat if you are given to gluttony."


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 1, 2011)

Icons from the Word! WOW!

Suggestion for gut hooked knives and butchering knives:

levitucus 21:4

No man of the offspring of Aaron who is a leper or has a discharge shall eat of holy things until he is clean.

...........
But seriously if you check a bible  with a concordance there is excellent scripture on Sword and Swords.


.........
For example for  demascus blades:  Joel 3:10 Beat your plowshares into swords...


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 1, 2011)

Leviticus 19:28
Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh   ...................................................................................


----------



## j_seph (Feb 1, 2011)

Genesis 1:29-30 
And God said, “Behold, I have given you every plant yielding seed that is on the face of all the earth, and every tree with seed in its fruit. You shall have them for food. And to every beast of the earth and to every bird of the heavens and to everything that creeps on the earth, everything that has the breath of life, I have given every green plant for food.” And it was so.
Colossians 3:23 
Whatever you do, work heartily, as for the Lord and not for men,
Romans 6:23 
For the wages of sin is death, but the free gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord. 
Romans 5:8 
But God shows his love for us in that while we were still sinners, Christ died for us


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Feb 1, 2011)

Proverbs 29:1


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 1, 2011)

Acts 11:7
And there came a voice to him: “Rise, Peter; kill and eat.”


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 1, 2011)

Course, rather than using the Bible to just be cute, I think you should use a Bible verse that will touch the lives of all who read it.
But these have been written that you may believe that Jesus is the Christ, the Son of God, 
and that believing, you may have life through His name. (John 20:31)


----------



## GOoutdoors (Feb 4, 2011)

Psalm 19:1 ... I use this verse on the header for my blog site.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 25, 2011)

i can do all things through christ, who strengthens me


----------



## THREEJAYS (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't know the book right off the top of my head but it says Gods word is sharper than a two edged sword.


----------



## SneekEE (Feb 25, 2011)

heb. 4:12 For the word of God [is] quick, and powerful, and sharper than any twoedged sword,.....


----------

